# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Tiagoreef

## LUIS ROCHA

Boas, abri um tópico novo para apresentar o setup do meu novo aquário que vai ter o nome do meu filho.Vou deixar aqui o setup e algumas fotos, espero que gostem.

   setup:

           Aquário- 145x55x55 (400l)
           calha diy- 8xt5 39w
                         2xbarras leds aquabeam 500
                         2xmoonligts leds 
           circulação- 2xsun sun 5000l
                           1xsun sun 3000l
           retorno- 1xboyu 2500l
           escumador- 1xtunze9210
           1- controlador ph-orp
           1- gerador ozono hailea
           rocha viva- 45kg
           rocha morta- 30kg
           areia viva(sugar size)- 27kg

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Mais algumas fotos:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

[/IMG]e mais

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Luis

Um àqua simples,leve,bem conseguido  :yb677: 
O filhote deve estar todo babado  :Coradoeolhos: ,parabens.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Obrigado Jorge, realmente está um aquario simples mas com o tempo espero adquirir um reactor de cálcio e começar a por uns corais duros.
Obrigado pelos comentarios.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Meus parabéns pela organização dos corais.



Isto tenho que ver ao VIVOOOOOOO  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ivo Faria

Parabens pelo aqua. Este sim é um aqua com espaço para muitos seres. Muito bonito sim senhor. Espero um dia o poder ver ao vivo.
Fika bem

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

claro que sim, é só aparecerem. :Pracima:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Luis

está porreiro sim sr. sem estar atafulhado de rocha. gosto

olha que pallhaços tens no teu aqua? vivem todos bem ou andam sempre a porrada?

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Boas Pedro, obrigado.
  Tenho 4 palhaços,2 ocellaris,1 clarkii e 1 Yellowstripe Maroon. Não tem havido chatices entre eles mesmo no outro aquário que era metade deste.

               UM ABRAÇO :Pracima:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Ou será 4 palhaços e 2 tangs? Pelas fotos.
Tá um aqua simples mas muito bonito. espero que o meu fique mais ou menos igual daqui por pouco tempo.
parabéns.

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Boas Luis,

o teu aquario anterior ja estava bastante agradavel :Pracima:  mas este ficou ainda melhor, parabens :Palmas:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

mais algumas fotos

----------


## Ivo Faria

Sem duvida um grande aqua.
Ontem tive o privilegio de ver este aqua ao vivo e acreditem que é qualquer coisa. Ao vivo é mesmo lindo. Se é verdade que todos nascemos com um sonho que um dia iremos realizar, enato se o meu sonho tem haver com aquas entao este aqua deveria fazer parte dele. acreditem que ta mesmo muito bom. Continua assim e vai dando novidades.

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
E novidades sobre este aqua nao ha?
Cumprimentos
Ivo Faria

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

ok, aqui vai umas fotos: :Whistle:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: 

Pelas fotos parece que continuas com cianos. 

Estás a fazer alguma coisa para acabar com isso?

Abraços,

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Estou a aspirar as ciano quando faço TPA e meti  á pouco tempo uma resina para remover os silicatos.

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Boas pessoal, passados 4 meses sem postar nada , deixo aqui umas fotos actuais do aquário ( aquário com 9 meses ).Espero que gostem.  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Boas, quando o meu estiver assim dou me por muito satisfeito :SbOk: 
Ate la aprecio o teu :yb624: 
Parabens esta a ficar muito fish.
Cump.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!

Está porreiro, já não tens cianos? 
O meu parece um pântano de diatomaceas!
Tens de dar um salto cá a casa pra ver o bixo, não é assim tão longe!

Ah, mete as fotos assim pro pessoal ver, se não não ha paciencia! heheh
Abraço





> Boas pessoal, passados 4 meses sem postar nada , deixo aqui umas fotos actuais do aquário ( aquário com 9 meses ).Espero que gostem.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas Luís 

Isso e que se chama um aquário a maneira.  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Obrigado pessoal :yb677:  :yb677: 
Marcos eu sei que não é longe só temos que conbinar um dia para ver o teu aquário :Pracima:

----------


## Marco Barbosa

ola luis esta muito porreiro o teu aqua,ja vi que esses frags se deram bem...um dia tenho que ver isso ao vivo  :Coradoeolhos: .um abraço

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Marco os frags deram-se muito bem, obrigado, quando quizeres aparece. :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Luis,

O aquário esta bastante engraçado, notasse grade cuidado com ele. Agora é deixar esses pequenos corais crescer.

abraço

----------


## marcoferro

Parabens, 
fantastico, com 9 meses deu um crescimento considerado em algas pinks e os corais estao bem saudaveis pelo que se nota nas fotos, 
muito bonito...

----------

